# Spring is King!



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 14, 2015)

Opening day.







https://vimeo.com/124772743


----------



## Keystone (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice Gobbler!

My hunt is the 25th thru the 29th of April. Hoping the weather holds.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome job man!

Seems we have a bunch of great Turkey hunters on TinBoats.......Awesome! :beer:


----------



## KMixson (Apr 14, 2015)

What a pretty bird! Congrats.


----------

